# What books are you reading?



## Hurt (Apr 15, 2012)

So I'm curious as to what you guys are reading?  Are there any authors you consistently read?  I have to read massive amounts for my work/research but I do love to read for recreation as well. 

One of my favorite authors is Clive Cussler, especially his Dirk Pitt series.  Aside from Cussler for fiction I read a lot of history and science-related stuff, and a little philosophy.  I want to pick up Tom Clancy soon, once I work through all of the Dirk Pitt novels.


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 15, 2012)

The Lone Survivor BY Marcus Luttrell and a great book. Im a war book kinda guy it just interests me. Also, anything about gangsters during the Prohibition Era


----------



## Hurt (Apr 15, 2012)

Cool man...I guess you and I are the only ones who read


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 16, 2012)

Right now im reading Ozzy Osbournes new book,really good book,I loved his first one,and Sharon's as well,mostly i read books on music theory,guitar theory etc,yea im a heavy metsl freak from the late 70's and 80's lol.......i also read and re-read David Morrell's book First Blood,so much better than the movie


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 16, 2012)

Tom Wolfe - The Electric Kool-Aid Acid Test ,  Tom Wolfe - The Kandy Kolored Tangerine-Flake Streamline Baby. Both of them are very interesting reads about the introduction and actually the invention of LSD. No I'm not an Acid head I just find these types of books about the 60's interesting. Also bullseye I'm a big fan of zepplin and they have an auto-biography called  When Giants Walked the Earth: A Biography of Led Zeppelin . Very interesting giving insite to the women theyve been with, how they became the band, etc... One of my favorite books


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 16, 2012)

Infantry87 said:


> Tom Wolfe - The Electric Kool-Aid Acid Test ,  Tom Wolfe - The Kandy Kolored Tangerine-Flake Streamline Baby. Both of them are very interesting reads about the introduction and actually the invention of LSD. No I'm not an Acid head I just find these types of books about the 60's interesting. Also bullseye I'm a big fan of zepplin and they have an auto-biography called  When Giants Walked the Earth: A Biography of Led Zeppelin . Very interesting giving insite to the women theyve been with, how they became the band, etc... One of my favorite books


very nice man,ive gotta read Zepplin's book


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 16, 2012)

I just got done reading "scar tissue" which is Anothy Kiedis from Red Hot Chilly Peppers autobiography.  I read whatever interests me. I'm starting to get into the Mich Rapp books.  lot of military and motivational books i read.


----------



## Georgia (Apr 16, 2012)

I will be reading 'Marine Sniper: 97 Confirmed Kills' soon!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 16, 2012)

Ive read all of Micheal Crithions(spelling?) novels and i love them all


----------



## Hurt (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah man I love Michael Crichton!  Forgot to mention him...I've read all his stuff, and Dan Brown too.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 16, 2012)

I love True Crime (John Douglas), Augusten Burroughs is another of my favorite authors. Right now I'm reading The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo....having a hard time getting thru it though.

On another note, I have not read Hunger Games but saw the movie and it was ok....


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 16, 2012)

Georgia said:


> I will be reading 'Marine Sniper: 97 Confirmed Kills' soon!



Great book.  Hathcock was a legend!

You should read the book "Shooter"   nothing to do with the movie, but great book!


----------



## Georgia (Apr 16, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> Great book.  Hathcock was a legend!
> 
> You should read the book "Shooter"   nothing to do with the movie, but great book!



I seen the movie 'Shooter'...but I will definitely research this one. I love any military/war books!

Flags of Our Fathers is one of my favorite.


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 16, 2012)

Georgia said:


> I seen the movie 'Shooter'...but I will definitely research this one. I love any military/war books!
> 
> Flags of Our Fathers is one of my favorite.



it has nothing to do with the movie.  Written byt the top Marine sniper (at the time) all about his life and battles.  He revolutionised modern sniping in the marine corps.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 16, 2012)

Goosebumps


----------



## Hurt (Apr 16, 2012)

HermanThaGerman said:


> Goosebumps



LOL Dude I used to LOVE Goosebumps...RL Stein for life!

Right now I'm reading Iceberg by Cussler, it's hard to put down. 

Jen my training partner read Hunger Games...he started and couldn't stop until he was done, spent the whole day reading it...I just went and saw the movie


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 16, 2012)

Jen is a he.  Odd


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 16, 2012)

HermanThaGerman said:


> Jen is a he.  Odd



what???? lol


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 17, 2012)

AlwaysAnabolic said:


> LOL Dude I used to LOVE Goosebumps...RL Stein for life!
> 
> Right now I'm reading Iceberg by Cussler, it's hard to put down.
> 
> Jen my training partner read Hunger Games...he started and couldn't stop until he was done, spent the whole day reading it...I just went and saw the movie


Jen this.  He said Jen his training partner. Then said he.  Lol I've never met a guy named Jen before. Or a Dave. Lol


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 17, 2012)

I just finished white fang...moved on to Tzu's art of war now


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 17, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> I just finished white fang...moved on to Tzu's art of war now



Art of war is a classic!


----------

